# The LFS girl has the hots for me



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Today I was in Petco and theres this girl who works there that Ive known from the store for about a year now. She told me that I was cute and im like hell yeah!!!! Shes 19 and I'm 15 almost 16. She gave me her employess discount # and everything so i can get stuff cheap and Ima prolly ask her to the movies.







Oh and shes pretty hot too, Ill post pics later......


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

way too go buddy







my soon to be wife is almost 2 years older than me.......though she didnt know my correct age when we met


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

nice goin.







you is a p.i.m.p.
post them pics too.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yeah!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

hit it young buck!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Yeah, she couldnt resist after seeing me skate with my shirt off......Damn im sexy!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

You have to hit that







It's a fringe benefit you've earned for being a dedicated fish owner. I got a Starbucks girl giving me free mochas, and she just asked for my #. Some day when you get older you won't be able to tap 19 year olds anymore, and all you'll have, besides your family, are your memories. Then your grandchildren will look up to you for scoring hot girls back in the day.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dude you cant even drive yet.. shes not interested in you as a Bfriend..

shes just being nice because she thinks your a little cutie.

LOOOOL


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

damn way to go dream shatterer


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

frankie_knuckles said:


> damn way to go dream shatterer


 well some one had to bring him back to earth a little..

dont get your hopes up.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its a way to get her sells up and move positions...oldest joke in the book.j/k

good luck


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Lets see this hotty!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Peacock said:


> dude you cant even drive yet.. shes not interested in you as a Bfriend..
> 
> shes just being nice because she thinks your a little cutie.
> 
> LOOOOL


 16 year olds don't need girlfriends; they need to score. Tap that Petco p*ssy!! Wait a minuet, Can she get busted at 19 for doin it with a minor?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Cant get busted if you keep the mouth shut.

Just because a guy doesnt have a ride, doesnt mean girls wont go for him. Thats just being plain materialistic.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Lets see this hotty!


 she has an eye patch,peg leg and one arm..and her name is lucky..









just bustin your choppin..here wit the pix


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Petco sucks donkey balls. I hope she dosnt.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you better get some son... dont let her get away... and forget the movies... rent some for your room... you have more of a chance there...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Gets some quick before she changes her mind








take her to lunch, hopefully there is a place , walking distance from petco..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Gets some quick before she changes her mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

tell her like this,"baby i got the king-dinga-ling get some now before the opportunity runs out"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see this hotty!
> ...


 Like this!?!?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Cant get busted if you keep the mouth shut.
> 
> Just because a guy doesnt have a ride, doesnt mean girls wont go for him. Thats just being plain materialistic.


darn right,,,,

I remember when I had just turned 14 and hooked up with an 18 year old









She assumed i was 17-18 age because i looked alot older.

I had no car, no $$$ (now my parents where loaded big time.)

But personality,looks, and maturity can get the ball rolling....

So dont let the age thing get you worried, I personaly liked older women till the age of 30. Now i prefer younger









So yea this girl iam talking about you can say was my first lay....

see this pic....iam 15 ... So i have to admit I used what i had to my advantage. So use what you have, put your best foot forward and roll the dice...
Who knows you just might win her







Good Luck!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Cant get busted if you keep the mouth shut.
> ...


 Hmmmm.... That's you Braveheart?








You look about 18 in that pic.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Yea,,,i had the baby face still,,,but i was a competive bodybuilder and won the Mr. Teenage Great Body America

Yea its a cheezy title...But it was alot of fun..Looking back I had some really memorable experiences. Probbably the best being my dad screaming in the audience lol trying to whip the crowd up for his son hahaha


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow... I feel like an old pervy woman now..


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

lol well ive seen some girls who are 16-17 years old who i swear they look 21

I think someone is putting something in the water









But here is me,,,talk about old :laugh:

this is recent,,,its a crappy DMV pic but,,,its me









Guess how old iam here :rock:


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah, your right about the girls these days.
definately something in the water.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

hit it ! i agree forget about taken her to the movies go for coffee see if she has a dvd player and go to her place because you just happen to have a dvd with you...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Rigger said:


> hit it ! i agree forget about taken her to the movies go for coffee see if she has a dvd player and go to her place because you just happen to have a dvd with you...


 movies on a first date is a no no

Going to her place and reposing, listening to some cd's or whatever is what i would do


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> lol well ive seen some girls who are 16-17 years old who i swear they look 21
> 
> I think someone is putting something in the water
> 
> ...


 Your from California arent you?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol well ive seen some girls who are 16-17 years old who i swear they look 21
> ...


 Dont get any ideas!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hes has the yellow rings around the picture...thats all


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Where da pic at mang? I wanna see the chick


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Cant get busted if you keep the mouth shut.
> 
> Just because a guy doesnt have a ride, doesnt mean girls wont go for him. Thats just being plain materialistic.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

delirium said:


> Yeah, your right about the girls these days.
> definately something in the water.


 More like something in the meat. BVH does funny things....









Adio, good work with the chick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Adio, strike while the iron is hot! When I go to PetCo, I hang out in the small animals isle. When a cute girl walks by I get het attention by pointing to the rodents and I say, "Hey, you wanna play squirrel?"

And they say, "what's that?"

I reply, "It's when I bust a nut in your hole!"

I give you permission to use my line.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Adio, strike while the iron is hot! When I go to PetCo, I hang out in the small animals isle. When a cute girl walks by I get het attention by pointing to the rodents and I say, "Hey, you wanna play squirrel?"
> 
> And they say, "what's that?"
> 
> ...


 or you could point to the beaver and ask her if she shaves it ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Adio, strike while the iron is hot! When I go to PetCo, I hang out in the small animals isle. When a cute girl walks by I get het attention by pointing to the rodents and I say, "Hey, you wanna play squirrel?"
> ...


 Or maybe lead her into the dog leash section and ask her try some of the collars and harnesses on. Oh, I'm going do that!


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

WHERES THE PIX MAN!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> dude you cant even drive yet.. shes not interested in you as a Bfriend..
> 
> shes just being nice because she thinks your a little cutie.
> 
> LOOOOL


 dood dont crush the little pimps spirits, i had friends that where freshmen banging senior girls when i was in high school, i know this 20 year old chick that hooks up with 17 and 18 year old guys more than she goes for guys her age or older..

little man you gotta hit it, tap dat azz


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> QUOTE (Ms_Nattereri @ Jun 15 2004, 12:31 AM)
> QUOTE (BraveHeart007 @ Jun 15 2004, 12:19 AM)
> lol well ive seen some girls who are 16-17 years old who i swear they look 21
> 
> ...


Ms_Natt, are you trying to hit on BraveHeart007? YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > QUOTE (Ms_Nattereri @ Jun 15 2004, 12:31 AM)
> > QUOTE (BraveHeart007 @ Jun 15 2004, 12:19 AM)
> > lol well ive seen some girls who are 16-17 years old who i swear they look 21
> >
> ...


 No Im not







He has the yellow rings around the drivers license picture like that of a California DL.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Your from California arent you?


Ms_Natt, are you trying to hit on BraveHeart007? YOU GO GIRL!







[/QUOTE]
No Im not







He has the yellow rings around the drivers license picture like that of a California DL.







[/quote]
WOO-HOO!! Ms. Natt getting her game on!!


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol well ive seen some girls who are 16-17 years old who i swear they look 21
> ...


 You hit the nail right on the head

Im down here in orange county your in Cali?


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > BraveHeart007 said:
> ...


 Everyone seems to be from So-Cal...

Im up in the bay area.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I just went into local Petsmart on my lunch. They didn't have any beavers


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Your from California arent you?
> ...


No Im not







He has the yellow rings around the drivers license picture like that of a California DL.







[/QUOTE]
WOO-HOO!! Ms. Natt getting her game on!!







[/quote]
I am not! If I was getting my game on, youd know.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Jun 15 2004, 10:42 AM
> QUOTE (Bullsnake @ Jun 15 2004, 10:07 AM)
> 
> 
> ...


No Im not sad.gif He has the yellow rings around the drivers license picture like that of a California DL. sad.gif [/QUOTE]
WOO-HOO!! Ms. Natt getting her game on!! buttrock.gif

I am not! If I was getting my game on, youd know. [/QUOTE]

Ms_Natt, it's ok to date other P-Fury members. You have nothing to be ashamed off.

Look at Rhomzilla and Pcrose, they are dating other p-fury members.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

PICS


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Hit the Petco chick! If shes givin you her employee discount number, shes wantin' some young gun in return, haha


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 All of us from the west coast should have a "Piranha-Fury West Coast Party"
Where we should rendezvous for a BBQ etc that could be kinda cool


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

No she doesnt just think im a little cutie and she didnt do it to get her sales up cuz she knows me and I only buy stuff like once every month. And Ima post pics when i go back up there. Which will prolly be on Thursday or Friday.







Theres also this other hot girl who works up there. ill post hers as well cuz she is HOOOOTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Plow her in the ass dude!!!!

Hay Braveheart..........................Closets are for coats.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> Plow her in the ass dude!!!!
> 
> Hay Braveheart..........................Closets are for coats.


Point being...Im not humored by your comment


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Adio, strike while the iron is hot! When I go to PetCo, I hang out in the small animals isle. When a cute girl walks by I get het attention by pointing to the rodents and I say, "Hey, you wanna play squirrel?"
> 
> And they say, "what's that?"
> 
> ...


 Thats Classic , I got to write that down


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

you look like a flamer in the tights pic.
no point really thats it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

whats the location and whats this cha chas name ?
oc ? which one 
Lets go take a visit to this little Girl :laugh:


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> you look like a flamer in the tights pic.
> no point really thats it.


 First off I was wearing a tank top big deal...And sweat pants underneath...My legs in that pic where taped at 30" each so you could imagine. They ran a lil tight.....But they where not tights


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont mean to front but , If she is so hot , What the hell is she doing working in a LFS?

I mean I have been to a few in my time and I have yet to see even one relatively cute girl in there .

Can we get a pic ?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I dont mean to front but , If she is so hot , What the hell is she doing working in a LFS?
> 
> I mean I have been to a few in my time and I have yet to see even one relatively cute girl in there .
> 
> Can we get a pic ?


 Shes diffinitely not really really really hot but shes hot enough. And just about every guy on this board would want to bone her. But the other girl is really really hot and is a european chick


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I dont mean to front but , If she is so hot , What the hell is she doing working in a LFS?
> ...


Get some pics and I will see if i would hit her


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

same


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Pacuguy said:
> 
> 
> > you look like a flamer in the tights pic.
> ...


 alright, your buff, good for you.
30", cool, so how much can you squat?

p.s. were are the pics of the Petco chick


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

all this talk and still no pics:vangry:


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pacuguy said:
> ...


well...i cant squat jack anymore...I herniated my disk in the L3 - L4 lower lumber. Had back surgery at 17 at that ended my short competitive body building spree.
At the time...the most i tried was around 450 but i was doing a deep squat touching my ass on my calves for 6-7 reps. I never really did the maxed out thing since that was not my thing... I tell you what,,thats alot of weight,,,,


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

how much could you bench?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I dont mean to front but , If she is so hot , What the hell is she doing working in a LFS?
> 
> I mean I have been to a few in my time and I have yet to see even one relatively cute girl in there .


I've seen total knockouts working at the likes of Burger King. There's one LFS in my area that has this innocent looking girl, around 18-20, that gives you the vibe that she's total freakshow in bed. Sometimes you just know. She isn't drop-dead gorgeous, but she'd make any normal guy sport wood. AdioPunk, start thinking 3some.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nemesis said:


> how much could you bench?


yes how much could you bench then? I'm only 15 and i bench 270







I think that's pretty damn good


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dude what are you guys talking about? he dosent need a car, hes got a skatebooard. chicks dig em!







dude just be cool about it and move sly. 
-good luck kid. peace.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

there are plenty of hot chicks at my Petsmart, they are the majority of the workers, one of em gives me extra feeders but i'm 15 and she's like 19 and this thread aint about me, plus i am workin on p*ssy my age.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

quess we can forget those pics,,, he should have started this thread when he had gotten som pics of thos chicks... Now nobody believes him..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

erm dude, y do you go digging up ancient threads?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

No need to dig up this thread that is 5 months old


----------

